# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Ваши последние слова.

## Traumerei

Давайте представим... Дорога жизни уходит за горизонт и уже почти не принадлежит вам. Вы больше не её путник. Не важно,как это случилось. Смерть протягивает свои холодные руки и принимает вашу душу. 
Какие слова вы сказали бы в последний момент ? кому бы они были адресованы ?что из всего багажа опыта вы хотели бы оставить здесь,передать другим ? какую истину ?
Благодарю за ответ. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Просто Ирина

Привет Вам. Я бы хотела (пардоньте, кто не любит верующих), чтобы последними моими словами была исповедь и молитва. И, потом, молчание в самые последние секунды подготовки к вечности.

----------


## аутоагрессия

да пошли вы все!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  примерно так. или прощай грёбаный мир!

----------


## Derek

Я и так не особо разговорчивый, ничего бы не говорил. Да и зачем, я давно все сказал кому хотел

----------


## Павел 123

Я так и знал, что этим закончится.

----------


## Волчица

Только это : Я просто устала жить. Прошу никого не винить

----------


## ГазНиколай

Я сказал бы своим близким всем продорлжать жить, своей девушке порекомендовал бы найти новую любовь, друзьям порекомендовал бы станцевать у меня на похоронах и вспоминать меня добрым словом, матери своей порекомендовал бы завести ребенка нового или усыновить старого. И с удовольствием бы успокоил себя стихотворением Хуана Рамона Хименеса "Решающее путешествие":
…И я уйду. А птица будет петь,
 Как пела,
 И будет сад, и дерево в саду,
 И мой колодец белый.
 На склоне дня, прозрачен и спокоен,
 Замрет закат, и вспомнят про меня
 Колокола окрестных колоколен.
 С годами будет улица иной;
 Кого любил я, тех уже не станет,
 И в сад мой за белёною стеной,
 Тоскуя, только тень моя заглянет.
 И я уйду; один - без никого,
 Без вечеров, без утренней капели
 И белого колодца моего…
 А птицы будут петь и петь, как пели.

----------


## Nek

Не знаю, что говорить. Ничего наверное.

----------


## Игорёк

такой опыт лучше никому не передавать.. тот случай когда полезнее его не знать вообще.

----------


## Лазарус

напоследок безумно улыбнулся бы и проклял весь этот мир

----------


## Nek

А о каком опыте тут вообще речь может идти? Человек пожирает не наличие опыта, а нечто иное, я пока сам ещё не понял что.

----------


## оригами

не поминайте лихом!)

----------


## Rum

> напоследок безумно улыбнулся бы и проклял весь этот мир


 и я так думаю.
а ещё напоследок прокляла бы не только весь мир, но и некоторых отдельных личностей

----------


## freeze

хотелось бы уйти молча с легкой улыбкой)

----------


## nataxxxa

а я бы перед совершением самоубийства,обязательно оставила записку с объяснением всех причин и причём в подробностях,возможно от этого было бы полегче окружающим меня людям.ну чтоб не было каких-то там догадок нелепых и выдумок.и чтоб от всяких вопросов не мучались.а в конце бы обязательно написала- " я не умерла,я просто вышла покурить".

----------


## zmejka

А у меня записка максимально лаконичная и короткая. Лежит уже давнооо... да только   :Frown:

----------


## Melissa

Аста ла виста  :Wink:

----------


## Rum

> а я бы перед совершением самоубийства,обязательно оставила записку с объяснением всех причин и причём в подробностях,возможно от этого было бы полегче окружающим меня людям.ну чтоб не было каких-то там догадок нелепых и выдумок.и чтоб от всяких вопросов не мучались.а в конце бы обязательно написала- " я не умерла,я просто вышла покурить".


 я тоже так когда-то думала) если вам есть что сказать перед смертью, объяснить причины, значит, вас это гложет. и стоит поговорить об этом, пока ещё живы.
на самом деле..когда мне действительно хочется покончить с собой, мне абсолютно нечего сказать

----------


## nataxxxa

> я тоже так когда-то думала) если вам есть что сказать перед смертью, объяснить причины, значит, вас это гложет. и стоит поговорить об этом, пока ещё живы.
> на самом деле..когда мне действительно хочется покончить с собой, мне абсолютно нечего сказать


 честно говоря,не представляю,как можно ,допустим,с мамой или сестрой обсуждать такие моменты.да и наверно с собой ничего не делаю только из-за них.

----------


## lisenok

> я тоже так когда-то думала) если вам есть что сказать перед смертью, объяснить причины, значит, вас это гложет. и стоит поговорить об этом, пока ещё живы.
> на самом деле..когда мне действительно хочется покончить с собой, мне абсолютно нечего сказать


 Несогласна!Я  заранее позаботилась, что-то подарить своим подругам, чтобы у них осталась память обо мне, но я не говорила о том, что хочу сделать с собой.
Непосредственно же перед тем как ехать на место, где я и попыталась покончить с собой (мне не повезло, меня спасли :Frown: ), то я перед этим решила попрощаться со своей близкой подругой. Потом доехав почти на нужное мне место (до него надо было еще идти пешком) в киоске купила бутылку водки, какие-то печенья, а потом попросила ручку у женщины, которая оказалась на остановке и написала записку. В ней я попросила прощения у своих близки подруг (их у меня тогда было всего 2), также еще указала фамилию человека, который в какой-то поспособствовал принятию мною такого решения. Пожелала всем счастья, почти дошла до нужного места, но т.к. сильно устала, то выбрала другое (поэтому, наверное, меня и спасли). Записку положила себе в карман   и "туда". Так что я действительно хотела покончить с собой и мне было что сказать. Непосредственно же перед тем "как" я еще раз попросила у всех близких мне людей (родители таковыми не являются, т.к. я с ними уже давно не живу) прощения и все. 
    А теперь вопрос. С кем я должна была поговорить об этом? Зачем других людей пугать? Мало того, хоть это, так сказать,было продуманно давно (я уже выбрала место и способ), но сильное желание и смелость у меня появились спонтанно. Я не собиралась именно в этот день и в этот час это совершать. Но я пришла домой  и резко решила "это" сделать.
      Так что я думаю, что перед смертью всем есть что сказать,но не все может это осознают.

----------


## Тук-Тук

Вместо тысячи слов: "буэ". Самое краткое и правдоподобное прощание. Т.к. с/у приятным и романтичным не бывает. Много и умно не скажешь...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Одно  меня  утешает  -  все  люди  на  этой  планете  неизбежно  сдохнут  и  превратятся в  прах.
НЕИЗБЕЖНО,  вы  все..  Ахаха..

----------


## Phil-pain

эта партия окончена.жизнь поставила мат.P.S.увидимся в следующей игре...

----------


## brusnika

не стала бы никому ничего говорить. про себя   подумала бы : наконец-то свалю отсюда. быстрей-быстрей.

----------


## alya

жизнь-боль!пошло все на !

----------


## Иссин

Последние слова нужны тому, кому и в жизни сказать было нечего
Но случись мне умирать я бы наверное процитировал Ницше "Последняя награда мертвеца. Мне больше не придется умирать" Или слова другого знаменитого филососфа "Когда я здесь, тут смерти нет. Когда смерть тут, меня здесь нет"

----------


## Nabat

"Меньше слов, больше дела" - подумал бы я про себя.

----------


## zmejka

Скажу "засыпаем... засыпаем..." )

----------


## .,.,

Наконец-то.

----------


## The loser

доооооооо звииидания!!!))

Как-то была какая-то идея на этот счет, но уже не помню. Да и то там было что-то, о чём нужно подумать мысленно, а не произнести вслух

----------


## Аня10

самому своему дорогому человеку :  Во сне мы снова будем рядом.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

да пошло всё!

----------


## Nails

Живите и будьте счастливы! Жизнь одна - действия не повторимы!

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Мне  страшно.

----------


## Rum

> "Меньше слов, больше дела" - подумал бы я про себя.


 Очень улыбнул пост :Big Grin: 
Все верно

----------


## Nabat

> Все верно


 Давно Вас тут не было, больше года.

----------


## trypo

"пора"

----------


## neji

"пошло всё на censored"

----------


## Maullar

_ Я, пожалуй, тоже ничего бы не писала и не говорила._

----------


## Capricoso

"А почему люки круглые?"

----------


## путник

> да пошли вы все!!!! примерно так. или прощай грёбаный мир!


 Вот так я и хочу сказать если успею.

----------


## Kranston

Е**сь все в рот! =)

----------


## charles_manson

Многие, наверное, смотрели фильм "Отступники" с Ди Каприо в главной роли.
Так вот там был отрицательный персонаж "Француз" и он, когда их обложили полицейские и его ранили, сказал: "а пошло оно все..." и засунув ствол пистолета в рот, нажал на спуск.
Вот это, я думаю, нормальный ход.

----------


## Чувак

Я бы по возможности попрощался со всеми в соц. сетях в том числе и тут. Типа "всем пока" и всё.

----------


## charles_manson

> Я бы по возможности попрощался со всеми в соц. сетях в том числе и тут. Типа "всем пока" и всё.


 А смысл? Всем плевать на тебя, как бы стремно это не звучало, но от правды не уйдешь.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Мои последние слова "Спасибо каждому ублюдку, который помог мне сделать это, если бы не вы, я бы ещё задержался в поисках счастья"

----------


## Unity

Счастье - внутри Тебя самого, внутри Твоего сознания. Равно как несчастье. Ты сам Выбираешь своё состояние - понимаешь это или нет. Большинство предпочитает не нести ответственность за своё состояние, его перекладывая на что угодно. 
Но Истина во том, что мы сами - Режиссёры любых своих Драм. Мы их сами Выбираем - своим интересом, волей своей и желанием "этот посмотреть канал", во этом спектакле сыграть свою роль. 
Мы все - капитаны и сами выбираем свой курс. 
Вот и весь Гнозис... 
* Нигде не найти счастья - если оно не в тебе самом. Красота - в глазах смотрящего - и всё остальное. Всё, что мы видим Вне - лишь проекции того, что у нас внутри. Всё, что мы Извне ищем - сумели забыть и похоронить внутри. Ключ внутри нас - ото клетки, в кою заключили мы самих себя.
Я долго играл(а) в драму, готику, страдания. 
Но теперь устал(а). 
Выбираю мир. Выбираю свет. Игру с остальными. Во имя всеобщего блага. Не ради корысти, не ради дивидендов кармы. 
Просто понимаю, что Эта Игра - только лишь во нашем сознании, во нашем уме.
То, что дарит радость - и то, что нас убивает. 
Это всё творим мы - сами же рисуем на экране своего сознания. 
Мы свободны в любой сущий миг изменить картинку - когда пробуждаемся. 
Но нам легче спать. 
И за этот выбор - нам нести ответственность.

----------


## tempo

Unity, я думал, ты пропоёшь что-то вроде: "... о Мадонна, прими мою душу! (c)"
 :Smile:

----------


## Dimok

Попрошу у всех прощения. И просто уйду спать (хоть там отосплюсь)

----------


## Unity

Нет же, когда придёт долгожданный час - уйду тихо, молчаливо, предельно осознанно... Рождения я не помню, так хоть увижу смерть.)
Самый мой желанный опыт во Существовании - уход из тюрьмы плоти. 
P.S. Забавная глава у КК.) Что, достигнув некоторого уровня, все мы... _выбираем_ образ. А я "протупила" и так промахнулась...)))

----------


## charles_manson

> Счастье - внутри Тебя самого, внутри Твоего сознания. Равно как несчастье. Ты сам Выбираешь своё состояние - понимаешь это или нет. Большинство предпочитает не нести ответственность за своё состояние, его перекладывая на что угодно. 
> Но Истина во том, что мы сами - Режиссёры любых своих Драм. Мы их сами Выбираем - своим интересом, волей своей и желанием "этот посмотреть канал", во этом спектакле сыграть свою роль. 
> Мы все - капитаны и сами выбираем свой курс. 
> Вот и весь Гнозис... 
> * Нигде не найти счастья - если оно не в тебе самом. Красота - в глазах смотрящего - и всё остальное. Всё, что мы видим Вне - лишь проекции того, что у нас внутри. Всё, что мы Извне ищем - сумели забыть и похоронить внутри. Ключ внутри нас - ото клетки, в кою заключили мы самих себя.
> Я долго играл(а) в драму, готику, страдания. 
> Но теперь устал(а). 
> Выбираю мир. Выбираю свет. Игру с остальными. Во имя всеобщего блага. Не ради корысти, не ради дивидендов кармы. 
> Просто понимаю, что Эта Игра - только лишь во нашем сознании, во нашем уме.
> ...


 Не в обиду будет сказано, но..под какими веществами Вы пишите такие..эмм..монологи для всех и никого?

----------


## Веган

..

----------


## Shurikzlo1

Я жил не зря.

----------


## Allana

Написала бы: "простите,устала". Или молча..

----------


## HaTiko

жаль уже давно никто не заходил сюда..
 Я бы хотела  в последний раз поговорит с любимым... послушать голос... Извиниться за ошибку давнюю из за чего и растались..
С подругой нет наверное.... жаль маму ...

----------


## tempo

"Боже, это ты ..!?"

----------


## Morfei

Скорее всего это будет последний мой текст написаный в интернете!... А может и нет... Всё зависит от того удачно ли пройдёт моя 10 попытка!
Находясь на пороге смерти чувствуешь отстранёность от тела! Даже если только собираешься его осуществить. Это можно сравнить как ты едешь на велике и чувствуешь каждый камушек, кочку и тому подобное.
Словно твоё я отсойденяется от тела (можно и душой назвать). А переживания просто уходят словно как кусочек какой-то истории (кино, книги, игры и т.д)
Хоть и пишу много бесполезного некому не нужного текста, который затеряеться в бесконечной сети интернета. Но хоть что-то напишу!
Это звучит досадно, смешно и грустно. Поскольку если меня откачают я стану инвалидом и 11 возможность представиться ой как нескоро.

----------


## Ваня :)

Чувак! Есть 100%-е способы. И не такие уж болезненные. Поищи их!!!!

----------


## Ваня :)

А насчёт последних слов... В записке... Что-то типа: "Извините за мусор! Особенно пластиковый! Мы пытались его минимизировать..."  :Smile:

----------

